# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Rollbot, intelligent rolling robot, FreshRobot, HongKong Intellsight Technology Co., Ltd., Hong Kong

## Airicist2

crollbot.com

youtube.com/channel/UCMeMpPJ0i2_umOV4y4MSg5Q

facebook.com/Rollbot-106540285436221

"Rollbot - An Intelligent Rolling Robot" on Indiegogo

"Rollbot - An Intelligent Rolling Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

Rollbot - an intelligent rolling robot

Sep 6, 2022




> Rollbot, the go anywhere rolling robot that provides kids and pets with hours of entertainment.

----------

